# Kindle 2 3rd Party Replacement faceplates - KINSEI



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here. 

Just wanted to let everyone know that should you require to replace the faceplate on your Kindle 2, you no longer have to send it to Amazon. Cos 3rd party casemod company, Xtreme Enterprise, will be coming up with a replacement faceplate in various colors soon. 

Oh forgot to mention, these will be marketed by them under the brand name - KINSEI

Can't wait.

Ray


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Any pics?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds interesting as long as you don't have a warranty. If you crack open that case you will void your warranty.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

kwajkat said:


> Sounds interesting as long as you don't have a warranty. If you crack open that case you will void your warranty.


How long has Kindle 2 / Kindle 2 (International) been out now?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

limtk55 said:


> How long has Kindle 2 / Kindle 2 (International) been out now?


Just over a year - they started shipping Feb 23, 2009.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Just over a year - they started shipping Feb 23, 2009.


In that case, we should see alot of people cracking open their cases, unless they've purchased some kind of extended warranties, which I haven't seen Amazon offering.

This should be good. Imagine fixing your own LED light on the case, which comes on everytime you flip the ON switch. That'll be cool.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

limtk55 said:


> In that case, we should see alot of people cracking open their cases, unless they've purchased some kind of extended warranties, which I haven't seen Amazon offering.
> 
> This should be good. Imagine fixing your own LED light on the case, which comes on everytime you flip the ON switch. That'll be cool.


Actually there is an extended warranty you can get through Amazon, there's also a less expensive one available from Square Trade. I'm sure there are people who'll try to modify their Kindles, tho.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hope there will be pictures soon..


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Anyone else with this experience


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Cheerio, what experience do you mean?
deb


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> Cheerio, what experience do you mean?
> deb


You think he'd be referring to modifying their kindles?

Other than the software mods, ie. downloading their own screensavers


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Hope there will be pictures soon..


Understand they'd be getting the pics up in April/May this year. Hope it'd be sooner...

Can't wait...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The current extended warranties are not available to kindles bought outside US. Well, Australia anyway.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

What are the colors?


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> What are the colors?


Carbon Black, Scarlet Red and Crystal Clear initially. The website has been updated with some news on the KINSEI. Check it out here


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

It would be nice if they could also include the keyboard keys, buttons, and 5 way controller.  Also, if the "amazonKindle" logo could be retained, but that would probably be a lot of work and expense for them to do that.

Right now, Colorware has the most attractive color alternative for the Kindle I have seen, but when you look at the cost of making it happen, I just can justify it.

Gene


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> It would be nice if they could also include the keyboard keys, buttons, and 5 way controller. Also, if the "amazonKindle" logo could be retained, but that would probably be a lot of work and expense for them to do that.
> 
> Right now, Colorware has the most attractive color alternative for the Kindle I have seen, but when you look at the cost of making it happen, I just can justify it.
> 
> Gene


The keyboard keys production is indeed a headache as it involves a different manufacturing process. But these should be a complete package ie. keyboard keys, buttons and 5 way controller. It should also be matted so as to avoid fingerprints. Any opinions?


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you ship to New Zealand? 

                  - Tbb


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

TechBotBoy said:


> Can you ship to New Zealand?
> 
> - Tbb


By the time the product is out, it will ship worldwide.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone have issue with the 5 way controller?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't find the 5-way controller to be an ideal interface tool, but I'm not sure how it could be improved without sticking out too far. Interested to see what you come up with though!


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Then again, there are also people who never use the keyboard and wonder why it should take up such a major part of the hardware component...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

limtk55 said:


> Then again, there are also people who never use the keyboard and wonder why it should take up such a major part of the hardware component...


The keyboard enables searching and contains shortcuts to do what you want to do. I have a second ereader for library ebooks that has no keyboard, and going to a page or chapter takes longer and I can't search for a book, except to look through its folders. It's so small that there would be no space on it for a keyboard unless it had a touch screen. I'm referring the Cybook Opus.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Cybook opus looks pretty good without the keyboard. But it resembles the Sony ereader way too much.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

limtk55 said:


> By the time the product is out, it will ship worldwide.


yea, that;s probably important considering how much more popular the Kindle is around the world.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

angelad said:


> yea, that;s probably important considering how much more popular the Kindle is around the world.


Always wonder how our european friends order their books...since AT&T is not their telco...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

They would download to their puter and transfer to the Kindle through the USB cable...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If they have the Kindle 2 International version, they more than likely have wireless access through one of their own local cellular carriers and can download wirelessly just like we do in the U.S., although with a fee added on to the price of the book.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Any word on actual North American kindle sales figures? As in Kindle 2 / Kindle Dx in particular?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

911jason said:


> If they have the Kindle 2 International version, they more than likely have wireless access through one of their own local cellular carriers and can download wirelessly just like we do in the U.S., although with a fee added on to the price of the book.


Although we don't have the browser function we do indeed have Whispernet in Europe, using our own local carriers. As for the extra charge for using it I'm not sure. A lot of the free books available in the US do carry a $2.35 surcharge to buy in the UK which I presumed was a download charge. (Kindle books are charged for in $US regardless of where you are). But I just checked the last Kindle book I bought and it's currently selling at $11.38 in the UK (inclusive of any download charge if there is one) and $14.80 in the US - and that's for a US author. So with books selling at different prices in each country with no way of telling what part of the price, if any, is a download charge, who knows. The only certain thing, as Amazon clearly tell you this, is that US customers downloading outside of the US *are* charged extra to do so.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> Although we don't have the browser function we do indeed have Whispernet in Europe, using our own local carriers. As for the extra charge for using it I'm not sure. A lot of the free books available in the US do carry a $2.35 surcharge to buy in the UK which I presumed was a download charge. (Kindle books are charged for in $US regardless of where you are). But I just checked the last Kindle book I bought and it's currently selling at $11.38 in the UK (inclusive of any download charge if there is one) and $14.80 in the US - and that's for a US author. So with books selling at different prices in each country with no way of telling what part of the price, if any, is a download charge, who knows. The only certain thing, as Amazon clearly tell you this, is that US customers downloading outside of the US *are* charged extra to do so.


Europeans pay more then...lucky we...


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

911jason said:


> If they have the Kindle 2 International version, they more than likely have wireless access through one of their own local cellular carriers and can download wirelessly just like we do in the U.S., although with a fee added on to the price of the book.


Which still kind of sucks for them


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

limtk55 said:


> Europeans pay more then...lucky we...


Not always, if you re-read Linjeakel's post carefully 

And no, there is no whispernet charge when you download in your own country, wherever you are. The 2 dollars charge is when you use whispernet outside your own country - i.e. outside the US for US customers, or say outside the UK for UK customers. Kind of a "roaming" fee, really. Other price differences are due to taxes.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just got back from work and found that reproducing the kindle faceplate is going to be quite a massive endeavour but quite do-able.

Ever wondered why the speaker holes were left to the aluminium back cover only? Well, I found out that you cannot possibly punch holes in the front faceplate. Between the speaker and the faceplate is a layer of plastic that blocks any kind of sound coming out from the speaker. Was initially thinking of modifying the faceplate to allow sound to come through the front. So, pretty much a no-go for that design concept.

As for the 5-way controller, modifying this is much easier. Ever played the PSP? Here's a picture in case you haven't :










Look at the left bottom side of the game console and you will find a circular thumb controller that is quite similar to the Kindle 5 way controller, except it is flat and has alot more thumb contact area. That is pretty much how the new 5 way controller will look like when its done.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Any idea on a timeline for release? I am 1000% interested and would love to replace my Kindle's case with a black one.


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

911jason said:


> Any idea on a timeline for release? I am 1000% interested and would love to replace my Kindle's case with a black one.


Ya, working on getting this product design ready. Factory has been informed and they are waiting for the final design to be finalised. If I had it my way, it'll be ready yesterday!

Added a poll for colors desired for the final product. Vote away!


----------



## limtk55 (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone listen to music while reading on the Kindle? Any recommendations?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't because I find it distracting, but a few people have posted about having classical music playing while they read.

By the way, you posted on Twitter yesterday to join the forums on your site and vote in a poll regarding the faceplate, but there is nothing in your forum section, not even forums! =)


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Limtk55 --- any update on availability for the faceplate?

Please, please, PLEASE make it in BLACK. A black Kindle would improve the perceived contrast of the screen quite a bit. You would make many sales for that reason alone.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

911jason--
A black Kindle would be great.  I put the black Chaos cover on mine and I like it.  I am not particularly fond of the rubber/silicone but the whole thing is in am MEdge latitude cover so I don't handle the Kindle itself very much.  I just like the black around the screen.  It adds contrast and makes it easy on the eyes.  I also like the fact that except for the joystick and the screen, the Kindle is covered.  I am all for a black faceplate.  I don't know if I will break my Kindle apart though.  It is under warranty for now and I feel comfortable with the setup I have- again, for now.


----------



## Jessrof (Dec 22, 2008)

Why isn't purple a color choice?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

...still impatiently waiting for release. I'll buy a black one the day you make them available! Unless, of course, you grant my application to be a beta tester! Send me one now and I'll be happy to talk it up for you!


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Will the keyboard keys stand out more?

Gene


----------

